# why Cant find any CRV conversion



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

hello experts,
why there is almost no honda CRV electric conversion?
recently my crv 2005 transmission gone, and i paid $2000 to get used and installed ready to go (don't laugh i am in canada everything rip-off here)
i thought to convert to electric at one point, can't find good source of information perticular for CRV , most important how successful it goes TIME/COST / millage achieved
- is it worth to convert 3560LB curb weight to electric ??
yes i found one guy who convert crv 2000 full electric in Indiana
- many half converted crv for sale too.
inputs from experts welcome on this blurry CRV conversion situation.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I think you have already hinted at the answer to your question: people don't often convert heavy vehicles which take a lot of power to move.

If you want to go ahead, and if the transmission is sorted out and you want to use it, the adapter from motor to transaxle is probably the same as for a Civic (or perhaps Accord) of the same year.

The alternative, assuming you want to retain AWD, is to mount a motor and gearbox in the front and another in the back (or a pair of them at each end, driving individual wheels). Honda uses a separate electric-only drive unit in the rear of the current Acura MDX and RLX hybrids, and the front of the NSX. Toyota uses a similar approach for the rear of the hybrid Highlander, RAV4, and Lexus RX and NX.

Since the 2013 model year the Accord has been available with a hybrid drivetrain. If you're really lucky, the whole powertrain (engine and transaxle) from a wrecked Accord Hybrid might fit in a CR-V, and just the transaxle (no engine) would work as a battery-electric vehicle if you can get the computer systems to cooperate. Again, you would need a rear drive unit as well for AWD, and the Accord Hybrid doesn't come as an AWD; the MDX/RLX hybrid system is different and would not likely fit due the size of those vehicles.


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you !! for detailed replay and possible options 
i know accord and crv share 80% same things but never knew about accord hybrid option. but your answer open new doors for me. Thanks you


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

*seeking update advice on SUV to evSuv conversion*

hello every one,
its almost 2 years to back here, bit disconnect and stuck with some hurdles , but things are normal again , also gain of updated technology of EV , i am tall guy and seems getting bigger too , so only option SUV only i am still optimistic and interested with mid size SUV to convert EV Suv

- i ve now few options , i found few SUV on scrap price with manual transmission but will make deal after have updated knowledge here to convert it or not

- Honda Element ( front wheel drive)
- Hyundai tucson
- Nissan Rogue 
- Bmw X3

all above are manual transmission from year 2005-2008 , all has curb weight 3400-3500 LB , yes its heavy but 2 years of gap might have update something.

- i read that DC motor(system) Netgain 9 / Wrap 11 are better for heavy 
vehicle ? yes loss of regenerative braking and bit more maintenance compare to AC drives, but i am planning to move SUV so i may have to accept this DC system choice , Unless AC system available 

- i need 110-115 KM/H , hwy legal speed and 100-125 Mile (less than 200 KM) range.with SUV

- i found few used battery removed from hybrid bus , checked few they still have 80% life left but getting dirt chip , those are 26650 - LiFePO4 - cell by A123 System 
those are still 40v 22AH packs 735Watt , (photo attached ) , but its used i still able to get 40V 19-20AH 

- seeking for advice on this issue from you experts,
- which SUV ?? or system which can haul 3300 LB around 
- DC motor with Paul and Sabrina DIY controller ?? 
- or this two years has AC system available ?? which one you expert suggest ?
- battery also has to feed electric power steering from Prius 
- Air condition + Heater + vaccum pump for brake booster

is there good news after 2 years that stuff available to fulfill my project ?

thanks in advance , help appreciated


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: seeking update advice on SUV to evSuv conversion*



neel said:


> - or this two years has AC system available ??


I think the only significant changes in AC motor availability over the last couple of years have been:

NetGain now sells a permanent magnet AC motor for conversions (the HyPer9)
salvaged parts from production EVs are now more readily available, and DIY knowledge of how to use them has increased


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks Brian,
so to convert 3300Lbs, suv is not good idea yet , or prepare for over priced 
i see on blog many conversion ford 50 / chevrolet S10 (3500-3800 LBS) with FB1-4001A Advanced DC Motor, and with AGM battery but same system is possible with LifePo4 ? 

so whats your input ?? 

thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

3000 pounds, lol? My Model X is close to 6000 pounds, my queued projects like the Camaro is 4000, and the F-450 is....

The world has moved on from the weight constraints posed by a 9 inch brushed motor. You can go north of 500HP, and even entertain doing a 13 ton towing-weight truck. All you need is money and time. The components are out there these days and getting to be plentiful; they weren't a decade ago.

Take a look at a RAV4-EV as a donor, or at least as a framework for your conversion in terms of understanding component sizing. It's a bit weak, but is functional. Ed Begley Jr put 115,000 miles on his 2002 (he took delivery of the first one): https://www.cartalk.com/content/ed-begley-jr-americas-favorite-environmentalist-moving


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you !! Remy
appriciate your help,
** before convert my CRV i decided to get Hybrid Rav 4 or Highlander and add extra battery pack (LiFePo4)+charger with its original 4-6 KW ni-mh to get around 100 mile range, means after its own 4-6 KW battery over , instead of going on ICE it switch to additional LiFePo4 battery, i tried to dig info. i found someone hack rav firmware make Priuse add on battery , but couldn't find rav4 or Highlander ( probably software hack limitations) its most easy for me with minimum modification , but mean while my CRV transmission gone and thinking on CRV to change, i am in canada, we have lot of limitations to get parts , and donor car etc.. whats your input for addon battery for RAV4 or highlander ? is any kit available for sale ? 

thanks


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

neel said:


> whats your input for addon battery for RAV4 or highlander ? is any kit available for sale ?


That's really unlikely. There are lots of Toyota hybrids (of several models) on the road, but very few owners would have any interest into converting them into plug-in hybrids, so there's almost no market for a conversion kit.


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks brian,
is any information available HOW to add extended battery pack or hack software for RAV 4 or highlander , prius gen 2.0 is available but couldn't find any detail for SUV (RAV or Highlander) seems impossible or people not much interested ...

thanks


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a comment on DC motors

You CAN get oodles of power from a DC motor (which are all just forklift motors) 
BUT that is peak power
You can't get those sort of numbers as sustained power - so heavy vehicles are IMHO NOT suited to DC motors

You could fit two 11 inch motors - which would then be enough for an SUV


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks,
can you point any specific kit of 11 inch motor with controller + charger , voltage for battery legal highway speed (120 KM/H - MAX) and 180-200 KM range ( less than 200KM is ok )

thanks


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

neel said:


> thanks,
> can you point any specific kit of 11 inch motor with controller + charger , voltage for battery legal highway speed (120 KM/H - MAX) and 180-200 KM range ( less than 200KM is ok )
> 
> thanks


If you are talking "kits" then you are increasing the cost by a factor of ten or twenty


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

kit means , not necessaries all in one package, unless someone want to update higher version and sell older one , but i will try to find out locally if i can, 
i want to know what will be 

motor size / brand / power ratings / DC or AC ??
controller ? Paul and Sabrina DIY kind ? or Curtis ? etc ?
charger ? 
what voltage suppose to design ?

i just needto know some basic or outline info. to drive this SUV kind of DIY EV.

thanks


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

neel said:


> is any information available HOW to add extended battery pack or hack software for RAV 4 or highlander , prius gen 2.0 is available but couldn't find any detail for SUV (RAV or Highlander) seems impossible or people not much interested ..


I don't have any useful details. I suspect that the RAV4 and Highlander hybrids are no more difficult to work with than a Prius; there's just not much interest so it hasn't been done. They're all fundamentally the same design, but of course many important details will be different.


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

neel said:


> kit means , not necessaries all in one package, unless someone want to update higher version and sell older one , but i will try to find out locally if i can,
> i want to know what will be
> 
> motor size / brand / power ratings / DC or AC ??
> ...


my point on above detail is , if i choose DIY Ev , with Honda CRV , or Ford Escort or Highlander 3500( less than 4000 Lbs) LBs curb weight vehicle , in that case what motor / controller / i need to achieve desired range and speed ?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

If I was converting I would either

Get a complete production EV that had been in a crash and use all of the parts - a Leaf is about 3,300 lbs so a comparable weight - 


Use a repurposed forklift motor - a single 11 inch motor should be good enough but it could need extra cooling - use a P & S controller - minimum voltage 150v - I'm using 340v
If you want more sustained power then two 11 inch fork lift motors! - or two 9 inch motors - here (NZ) the 11 inch motors seem to be more common


----------



## neel (Apr 23, 2014)

Duncan said:


> If I was converting I would either
> 
> Get a complete production EV that had been in a crash and use all of the parts - a Leaf is about 3,300 lbs so a comparable weight -
> 
> ...


- thank you Dunc.
is there link who sale complete Kit to DIY build for P & S controller ??

thanks


----------

